# Thyroid Doc's Clinics Recommendations



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

I would like to get my thyroid tested. Does anyone have any recommendations on hospitals or clinics?

At the moment I have an appointment at CUF Cascais, however I do not know if that is the best place.

Any recommendations ?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Thyroid hormone levels are checked via a blood test. The clinic is pretty much irrelevant the important work is done in at the lab. Luckily Portuguese labs are pretty good at this kind of thing. You can always ask for a second sample to be taken and then send it to a separate lab yourself if you want a second opinion. Hope all goes well


----------



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks for the advice


----------

